# What kind of Dog?



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently started making trails through the forest on my property and enjoy riding on them either early in the morning or in the evening. I ride alone and am worried about my horse coming face to face unexpectedly with the wildlife in my area. I was thinking of getting a dog as a companion to go with me. I have allergies to long haired dogs so the dog would need to be short haired, and I would prefer a bigger dog. Are there any breeds that are better suited than others? I was thinking of a blood hound but have heard a lot of conflicting information on them and I definately don't want a dalmatian. Any suggestions?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Labs looovvveee to go trail riding with their owners. 

Just make sure your dog is properly trained, because Labs like to wander and you'll need a solid recall.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I have one! Just walk through a pound. You might just see the perfect animal staring you in the face. My river came from a pound, and I can't imagine not having met him. He is a husky, but defies most husky traits. I cringe at the thought of me not getting him because of the list of husky traits that I didnt like. I do apologize for going slightly off track, because you were asking about best suited breeds, but please forgive me... I just wanted to share that.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a shepherd/lab mix who is so loyal and ready to follow me anywhere, just like most labs to their owners. The mix of both breeds makes her so much of a pocket puppy with so much athleticism I bet she'd love to hike with me more. I'm with SR, I LOVE labs  they shed a lot though, and I'm thinking you'd be just as allergic to that as a dog with longer hair? 

Maybe a poodle, Airedale or schnauzer would work? All come in a variety of sizes are fairly smart and are bred to be outside movin around. 

Pounds are a good place to start. I've known some great pound puppies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I loved my black labs. We put them both down at age 15 after years and years of trail riding alongside the horses.

We also have a shepherd/lab mix from the pound that I can't let anywhere near the horses. On the occasion I bring him to the barn, I watch him like a hawk so he doesn't go off herding the horses. Not so much for their safety, but for his--would hate for him to be kicked by a 1600lb draft.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I am looking for a short haired dog


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

A lot of times short haired dogs shed more than long haired dogs, so I don't understand why you wouldn't be allergic to both.

Have you checked into the so called "hypoallergenic" breeds? I would actually recommend a Standard Poodle. They're very intelligent and great companions.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I know you say you want a large dog, but have you looked into Jack Russels? My two are incredibly loyal and perfect barn dogs. After hours running around, digging in the woods, and following me on trail rides, they have no energy to be destructive ;-).


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Foxhound, Doberman, poodle (hypoallergenic), Weimaraner, blue/red Heeler, heck even pits can be good horse dogs! There's really no breed that WOULDN'T work. It's more of an individual thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I **love** my Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. Not sure what the other half is.. we are thinking some kind of a hound. He always stays on my heels and I can call him off of anything. He doesn't chase any of the other animals and is friendly, but is wary of strangers. Little kids can crawl all over him, but yet he wouldn't hesitate to jump in between me and a 1200 pound, angry stud. (Yes, it happened. :lol: There was an electric fence between us.) He is short haired.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Meant to add that I suggested the giant forms of poodle, Airedale and schnauzer because of their short, somewhat hypoallergenic, coats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Hounds get off on scent trails and leave you. They are a pain on the trail in my experience. Labs are awesome. A standard poodle would be hypoallergenic; however, it would be a lot of trouble to keep groomed. The lab/poodle crosses are popular. (Labradoodle). They are supposed to be hypoallergenic as well as easy to care for. They are also expensive!! More so than a purebred.

Poodles are highly trainable. They are cool dogs.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Hounds get off on scent trails and leave you. They are a pain on the trail in my experience.


The best trail dog we had was a hound - of undetermined type but very houndy. We had her before we got horses (1974) and almost had to get rid of her because as soon as she spotted an opening door she was through it like a rocket & off hunting in the woods - almost got shot for running deer. But once we had the horses, if they were out & going for a ride, she wanted nothing more than to be with them. If we walked she would disappear into the woods as we went along the trail to check things out, but _always_ stayed close enough to know exactly where we were & what we were doing, and never got in trouble while riding. (Running with our GSD after escaping through a door, that was another story. But never with horses.)

We had one German shepherd who was also exceptional with the horses - and better about staying close - but 2 or 3 others who were useless (not interested, or would nip at them, or had health problems that precluded long rides). So I would say it's the dog at least as much as the breed.

As for hair, the German shepherds left clumps of hair that clumped into monster dust bunnies and blew into the corners & under things - the hound left short fine hairs _everywhere_.

Peanuts when there was nothing going on (1978 pictures):









Peanuts when she sees things are getting moving:









And when I looked through my scanned horse pictures, I found another pair showing the same thing (horses standing - dog sleeping; horses moving - dog up & moving).


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I would not want to take care of a poodle's coat after running through the woods.

I'm not sure I understand how you can be allergic to long haired dogs but not short haired ones? We have a fantastic trail dog that seems to be some weird cross of corgi, blue heeler and shepherd...and is black and tan. Duck was a cruelty seizure and came to us from the local rescue organization. I really don't thing breed matters as much as temperament.... except the comments about hounds is totally accurate.

I'm also not sure why you want one for wildlife...ours follows directly behind the horses and never flushes anything. The horses are good enough at that.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd look into an English foxhound, a friend has one and she does endurance and that dog just keeps by her the entire way and then some
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Put me in the poodle category. My parents now have standards because my dad was diagnosed as being allergic to dogs. Poodles actually grow hair and not fur and is why they are good for those with allergies. The breed is very intelligent, highly trainable and can go for a long ride. And no, they don't have to given that foo foo hairdo.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wish my hound would behave. She really does love to go with us on rides, but she gets in too much trouble.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

My dobe is a GREAT trail dog - always stays with us and respects the horses


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

its the clumps of hair that I am allergic to. The short hairs that are shed dont seem to get my allergies going. I am thinking of maybe getting a fox hound or a boxer. Right now at home I have a boxer which is almost 14 and too arthritic to go for a run, an old english bulldog, and a miniature poodle. None of these dogs are able to accompany me. I was interested in blood hounds but after a lot of research I dont think they would be suitable so i guess I will do more research on the fox hounds and either choose one of them or a boxer.Thank you for all the responses and helpful advice


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

We have a border collie/lab. best dog we have ever owned. Loyal, smart. Good training though is the key to any good dog. Good luck finding your new pal.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an boxer. While he doesn't get to go on trails with me, because i ride in public and he likes to play with the horses. He is great with the horse but chases their tail at an run. He goes everywhere he can with me. He never had proper training, but listens better than most dogs. He went to an car show that had over 2000 people the other day with me. He does shed little hair all the time.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have labs.. mine like to follow me everywhere.. but if they find something tasty on the ground.. they dont come for crap.. well 1 does.. the other doesnt.. and the other 2 are just puppies learning.. LABS DO SHED QUITE A BIT THOUGH! but are great family pets and trail companies!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I know it's been said, but I want to put in another vote for going to the pound/rescue and seeing what there is. Pretty much any breed, except the miniatures and the short/flat/pug-nosed breeds will be suitable (I wouldn't be sure about a boxer, for example), so it would be shame to miss out on a great dog because of some preconceived breed ideas. 

If you chose an adolescent or a young adult dog from a rescue, you'd already have some idea of your allergy-resistance to it (because you can go an visit lots before making up your mind), plus it's likely that it would already have some basic training and they'll be able to tell you about it's energy levels and preferred activities. Nothing worse than getting a dog to be an active companion and finding out that you got the one couch-potato in the generation... (actually, there's plenty of things worse, but never mind...). 

Plus, apart from the fact that mixes are awesome, they do tend to have fewer health problems than their pure-bred counterparts.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

What about a dalmation? Pretty sure they were bred to run along side horses and are very loyal and protective of their owners. I used to have one named scrible great dog


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My little mutt, Tuffy, loves to go with us on trail rides. He's terrified of the horses, so he keeps his distance. He's also a big momma's boy, so he keeps me in sight. He doesn't bark. He's also not particularly friendly with strangers, so he doesn't wander off to visit. 









Tuffy is 1/2 Puggle, and 1/2 ???, and weighs about 35-40 pounds. In the above pic, he is one pooped pup. One long walk and a short trail ride, and he was ready for a nap!:wink:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeke said:


> I have a shepherd/lab mix who is so loyal and ready to follow me anywhere, just like most labs to their owners. The mix of both breeds makes her so much of a pocket puppy with so much athleticism I bet she'd love to hike with me more. I'm with SR, I LOVE labs  they shed a lot though, and I'm thinking you'd be just as allergic to that as a dog with longer hair?
> 
> Maybe a poodle, Airedale or schnauzer would work? All come in a variety of sizes are fairly smart and are bred to be outside movin around.
> 
> ...


airedales are awesome but they tend to have a VERY strong hunting instinct, so they MUST have a very very good recall. they are also hypoallergenic =] i have had three and love them !


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Manchester Terrier and she is very loyal and protective, she always tries to get my horse to run with her, but he doesnt budge. I haven't brought her on trails though so I'm not sure how helpful I am to this thread.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

nyx said:


> What about a dalmation? Pretty sure they were bred to run along side horses and are very loyal and protective of their owners. I used to have one named scrible great dog


The other half used to work at a shelter, the number one breed turned in was dalmations. They are hard headed and are not the best listners which means they are not for everyone. Her mom owned one too, ended up having to take here to a professional trainer and even then she only kinda sorta listened to her.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Boxers are my breed so you'd think I'd be biased but I've fond they have a hard time in the heat. Between their hideously bred hearts and their short noses, it's a gamble. One friend has one that literally faints. All heart, those dogs.

Glad you're off the Bloodhounds. Every one of them I've met has a coat like a lab or shepherd. If you have issues with those downy under coats you won't do well with BHs, either.

With appropriate training, Dobies are excellent all around companions - and NO ONE wants to 'pet the cuddly puppy', which can be a bonus. 

Your Standard Poodle is an awesome dog but do be prepared for an $80 to $100 grooming bill every 8 weeks, depending on your region. And that's a lower priced quote I'm giving you. 

All your terriers have the capacity to be, well... Terriers, lol. They seem to come with a 1% quota of F-U.

Taking a walk through the pound really can't hurt. My current trail buddy is a Shih Tzu/Yorkie, not a combo I would have thought good, but he just happens to have the right bits of each breed to be perfect. Another version of such breeding was on my grooming table today and all I could think is how Inappropriate she was, lol!

Whatever you pick, share pics! Good luck.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

hemms said:


> Your Standard Poodle is an awesome dog but do be prepared for an $80 to $100 grooming bill every 8 weeks, depending on your region. And that's a lower priced quote I'm giving you.


Buy your own clippers and go to town on them. Don't worry if you screwup because it will grow out in a couple weeks anyway. That's what mom does for her two. Just be sure you buy quality clippers.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Darrin said:


> The other half used to work at a shelter, the number one breed turned in was dalmations. They are hard headed and are not the best listners which means they are not for everyone. Her mom owned one too, ended up having to take here to a professional trainer and even then she only kinda sorta listened to her.


Sorry, but I dont believe thats true about the whole breed. Iv owned one and she was very smart and loyal, but would only listen to imediate family she would not listen to anyone else, perhaps that is why all the dogs at the pound are like that. Plus iv known a few other dalmations that have been just like I described. 
Dont mean to be rude but a breed wouldnt be discriminated just because of ones personal experience. 
I do respect your opinion though, so dont get me wrong.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Not taking offense but from what I've seen they take a more knowledgeable dog owner. Unfortunately I've seen way to many dog owners that know absolutely nothing about raising and training dogs. I don't think for a second that someone who knows what they are doing will have a problem, obviously her mother falls into the category of not knowing what to do and the dog ran all over her because of that.

To put it another way, it's **** near impossible to ruin a golden retriever but pretty darn easy to ruin a pitbull. I put dalmations closer to pitbulls than golden retrievers. Before pit owners get all up in arms, yeah they can be a really good dog but if you want a mean one you'll get a mean one.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Hahayep that makes total sence!  
Scrible was quiet the cranky old thing when it came to other dogs entering the yard, even cats and unless we were home to put the hard word on her we would find a cat in more than one peice  but unlike our pit she would actually listen if we told her 'no' and our pit even went through professional training. But both the most friendliest people dogs  funny how some things turn out.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I wont be getting a dog until spring probably and I will take a look in the shelter. I never thought of dobermans but they are a nice dog, my mother used to raise them when I was a kid (a Long time ago) . I have owned one dalmatian and would never ever have another one. He was obedient but he hated all the other pets and tried to kill them. As he got older he got meaner and it got to the point where he would growl at us if we even walked too close to him. I am not in any way suggesting the whole breed is like that but it was such a bad experience I would not try another one. 
I have had boxers most of my adult life but I never knew that as a breed they had heart issues. I should have known because we lost two boxers to congenital heart failure, just never thought about it I guess. The boxer I have now is too old and arthritic to go on rides , the heat never seemed to bother him but I livein Northern Ontario Canada and it doesn't get as hot here as it does in the states


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am broadly familiar with where Artemisblossom will ride as it's much like mine. In heavily forested areas a dog can be your worst enemy. This was passed on to me by a camp owner who deals in deer and bear hunts. The dog will run after the animal barking which will either get the animal running away or it becomes annoyed with the dog (think bears) and give chase. Where does the dog go - back to you. You could suddenly be faced with a bear coming out of the bush and in all probability your horse will have nothing to do with it and bolt for home. If you're lucky you'll stay on unscathed but you could find yourself wrapped around a tree while Dobbin crashes thro the bush on the shortest way home. Your horse will tell you if there's something he's concerned with. BTW, don't ride in the bush when the moose are in rut. A bull is too unpredictable.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Most people will probably disagree with me but I'd recommend a pit bull. They have a bad rep but if trained properly then they make great dogs. Mine comes on trails with me and she's the sweetest thing in the world and has amazing obedience. I also have a shiba inu. They may be small dogs but they were bred to hunt baboons foxes and wolves in the mountains so they're quite resilient and brave. They have to be trained properly or they tend to let their hunting instinct take over. Cattle dogs are good companions or dingos but either way you're going to have to have immediate obedience to any command you give because it's difficult to hold a leash and control your horse at the same time.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, whatever your breed, putting the time into the correct training before-hand means all the difference. I even scheduled private lessons at a barn with my dog and one of their dog-proof mounts, developing a training program with a thrilled coach. She loved working on something entirely different and by the time he was ready to join me on the trail, he understood how to heel by the horse, not under the horse, lol! I could call that dog of a rabbit chase. Boxers can have pretty high prey drive, but nothing like a terrier's. Then again, your beagles can have a pretty single-tracked mind... I guess that could be said of many hounds. Your herding breeds can also be intense. Whatever you get, educating yourself on the breed's original intent will prepare you for training with and against some of those traits that would otherwise mak them difficult companions on the trail.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I've already commented on this thread, but I wish my lab were still alive. If only they lived as long as we do.........


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I have German shepherds and corgis. A little herding instinct makes them stick with you and not wander off to hunt. But to much herding instinct like a border collie or blue heeler means they want to herd your horse and most horse don't like barking nipping dogs on their heels.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have 2 bloodhounds and they are as different as night and day. One is very houndy and she will take off on a scent and follow her nose. The other is more people oriented than my lab. He can't stand being left alone. Has to be near you every moment. I honestly doubt my female could be trusted to stick with me on a ride. The male would follow but he is such a klutzy goofball that I'm afraid he would get tangled under the horses legs.

My male tracks humans. His motivation...find friend. Perfect for finding a lost child or senior in our endless north woods. When he is on a people scent you need to keep him on a line because he becomes so intent that he will walk into trees, fall off rocks, smack into parked cars. The professional search dogs you see are kept on a long line when working not because they don't listen but to protect the dog from themselves. They get so focused that they will crash and burn. Not a graceful hound by any stretch though when Gus is working good for me it's totally amazing. Nor are they really the dog to take down a criminal. They are pretty friendly by nature. Police generally have a shephard running with the hounds tracking a criminal. The bloodhounds are pulled back when the bad guy is found and the shepherd is allowed to do his thing. I think but I'm not certain that Gus might find his lost set if somebody threatened my daughter and I but he is such a coward I really don't know. Few people would want to chance ****ing off a 155 lb hound anyways. He does give me early warning which is all I really need.

My female is very friendly but she was a rescue. I got her from a bunch of druggies in the southern part of the state. They didn't have her long. They got her from another jerk who tried to turn her into a hunting dog. She is terrified of young men, terrified of guns. I've had her a year now, she's improving but still young adult males send her into hiding. Very hard to discipline her in any way because she is convinced your going to beat the daylights out of her. Was one of those things where I couldn't leave without taking the dog with me. She was so covered in fleas that we stopped at petsmart to see the vet on the way home. Had the worst case of flea dermatitis I had ever seen, both ears were infected and she was missing a good deal of her hair. Bloodhound ears need a little extra care. All things considered she is still very friendly. My first sight of her had the woman's babies climbing all over her. She didn't mind the kids pulling and patting at all. This lady was 20 and had 3 kids under 3 yrs old and one in the oven. Had her hands pretty full between babies, dog and an idiot boyfriend who showed me his big new crack lighter like a kid with a new toy. Dog left with me and the state got a call about the kids.

The coats on my hounds are both very different. My male has wiry hair with very little soft fur. Gets no fuzzy undercoat. The female has more fine fur and gets a little fuzzy. I'm not entirely certain that she doesn't have a little redbone in her but is mostly bloodhound. Thankfully I have no critter allergies but her hair is fine enough where I could see it be irritating.

Another thing to consider is the size. My Gus towers over me when on his hind legs. He is 2 years old and still very much a pup. The "mommy is home!" greeting can knock me to the floor. There is no safe place to hide food from a dog that stands over six feet tall and can track scents that are days old. A little seperation anxiety leads him to chew an article of clothing that belongs to the last person that left the house. I can generally walk him on a fairly loose leash but if he decided to pull there isn't much I could do besides hunker down and pretend I'm an anchor and even then I could find myself body surfing. You see the state troopers and SR groups work their hounds in a harness. I can't do that because Gus can pull twice as hard in a harness. With the collar he at least starts to get uncomfortable and slows down a bit. Probably the reason you see the troopers with bloods are mostly large ex-marine types. My 5'4" inch female body is kind of like a kite at the end of a string in a high wind at times.

I grew up with Bluetick hounds and the bloods are very different. Very people oriented. No where near as standoffish. If you want a pet hound this is the dog but it is still a hound with hound moments.

http://www.nehollahounds.com/buck.htmlhttp://www.nehollahounds.com/buck.html


The link is my dog's daddy. Gus is very much his daddy's boy. Spitting image! Very picture intense webpage. Very beautiful bloodhounds! Like potato chips I will always have another!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I like sheperd crosses, and my red heelers. The heeler we have now is odd in the way she will not leave the yard unless its in a truck..she will follow us so far and then turn around and go home. the last heeler i had would follow great but she was also a roamer..always at the neighbors house or farther. dang dogs lol. I would stay away from hounds while they are sweet dogs, they have a tenancy towards being roamers as well and everyone i have ever known who has had one says they are on the dumber side.

as for being allergic, i always thought the allergy was towards a dogs dander, not their hair??


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

peppersgirl said:


> I would stay away from hounds while they are sweet dogs, they have a tenancy towards being roamers as well and everyone i have ever known who has had one says they are on the dumber side.


We never thought our hound was dumb - but she did what she wanted, and would never choose to do something just because you wanted her to. But I'll be the first to admit we really lucked out with her attachment to the horses, which was instant and extreme. While she ranged about in the woods as we rode, she was _always_ close and would _never_ lose track of where they were - and sounds like that is very unusual. 

I do have a neighbor who would unhesitatingly recommend pit bull types, having just lost her beloved one to old age - though I don't know how they tend to be with horses, as this one was an urban family dog.

Anne


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

For a shorthaired dog my first thought was Doberman. Intelligent active, all around great dogs.

I used to take my Doberman trail riding with me many, many years ago, and she loved it. I also had a Gordon Setter who loved following on the trails, but you said shorthaired. Although a field bred Gordon doesn't have REALLY long hair. They aren't big shedders either. Good luck!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Hounds are anything but dumb. Headstrong, independents that know you can't really make them follow an order. They get what your asking just fine but don't see the point in it. I have to honestly say I doubt my dog would track a creeper. He'd think "what for? Better off lost." Tell him to track a kid or a lost senior and he's on it. Ready to find another friend.
Tricks? He can sit, stay, give paw. He probably won't do it unless you have cheese. He will will follow you to the ends of the earth for a piece of cheese. He sings for my daughter. Looks at me like I'm insane if I try to get him to howl. 12 year old boys are for wrestling. Old ladies are for resting your head on. Toddlers are for planting a big wet kiss on. He knows a lot. Knows what he needs to know and unless he is motivated forget it.

Sleep is also a higher art form to him. That big wonderful nose and jowls and loose skin make for snores like you have never heard the likes of before. He is stretched out on the couch now. Not a dog for the house proud. Perfect dog for your extra child.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I am quite partial to Corgis, and they mix quite well with most breeds so with any luck you could find a good 'Corgidor' (Corgi/Lab) in a shelter near you. ;3 They are very bright dogs, and quite easily trained. Not only that but they come in many flavors. I have two; Jelly (sable merle), a Border Collie/Pembroke Welsh Corgi and Edgar (blue merle), a Pembroke Welsh Corgi/Cardigan Welsh Corgi cross. Their are two types of Corgi; Cardigan and Pembroke. Pembroke are usually known as 'the Corgi without a tail' but they also are generally smaller and have a more fox-type head. The Cardigan is an older breed, that comes in many more colors and has more of a heavier set, but don't let that fool you. If you are allergic to hair finding a cross would be the best, but I see many people who shave their Corgis.

Also, don't let their height fool you, they are tough. They were bred to nip at the heels of cattle to drive them forward. If the cattle kicked, they were short enough that they just rolled and got back up to do their job. Obedience training is definitely something you want to look into no matter what breed you get. Both of mine participate in Obedience, Rally, Showmanship, and Agility at a local level. Important on the trail, the have a solid recall; providing their isn't a cat anywhere, then Eddy, who is under a year -mind you, will be gone for a while. But Jelly will fight her Border Collie urges and come back.

If you encountered something in the woods, a Corgi would have no problem scaring it off. Although small, they do not think of themselves as small dogs. But they don't have the 'small dog syndrome', if they are just treated like a dog needs to be. 

While I do love my Corgis and they are perfect for me, any dog has the potential to be great if given the chance. Looking at the local animal shelter you might find exactly what you are looking for. Just go there with a list of qualities you want and keep that in mind the entire time.


----------



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Buy your own clippers and go to town on them. Don't worry if you screwup because it will grow out in a couple weeks anyway. That's what mom does for her two. Just be sure you buy quality clippers.


That's what we do with my Mom's. Only downside is it takes forever to shave down a standard poodle. FOREVER.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I would go with a pound dog, or a short-haired Collie. They are smart, easily trained, funny, good farm dogs, sort of brave, and good around kids, horses, livestock, and other dogs. I would avoid a hound as an outdoor, off-lead companion, as they delight in following their noses and tend to think for themselves. 

Asking a hound to be obedient is like asking a four-year old to clean their room. They can do it, but it isn't going to be fun for anyone.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

what do you mean/ a Hound? not every dog isnt going to listen? are hounds prone to not behaving or something?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My hound does whatever she wants to do. She absolutely doesn't care what I want her to do. She is a sweet dog, but she does not mind at all.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Hounds have been bred for centuries to be independent thinkers/hunting dogs. They are good dogs, but are not the easiest dogs in the world to train. My family used to raise Beagles. They were great while on the leash, but turn them loose, and they are GONE - until they are darn good and ready go come home.

All that being said, my current dog is 1/2 puggle - his dam is 1/2 pug and 1/2 beagle. She is an absolute doll (she was a birthday gift from my daughter - but turned out to be pregnant when we got her.) Dixie is your typical beagle personality - very loving and gentle with people - but stubborn and murderous with other animals (though she gets along great with other dogs.) She had to learn the hard way to leave our adult cats alone, but she seriously injured my grandson's kitten. Don't think she was really trying to hurt it, but she was playing entirely too rough. I would not DARE take her out on a trail ride - I'd never see her again.

However, Tuffy, her son that we kept, is a real momma's boy (me being momma.) He won't get more than a few feet away when we are out walking off leash. He got about 30 feet away from us in heavy brush. I could hear him crashing around. Poor guy nearly had a heart attack when he realized he couldn't see us - he started crying and howling...it was so funny, he heard me laughing and found me. He was so glad to see me it was heartbreaking, and he wouldn't move away from me the rest of the walk.

Poor dumb mutt!


----------

